# Reflectors



## Schmill (21 Sep 2011)

So one of the tubes has packed up on my hood.
The original tubes in the hood were 1x "AquaRed" (which gives a pinkish hue) and 1x "AquaWhite" (which is.. well, white  ) Both are T5HO, 39W.

I've been looking on the lampspecs website for getting new tubes and I think I'll get the following;

1x Sylvania Grolux
1x Osram Lumilux 880
1x Osram Lumilux 840

Of the last 2 I shall see which looks best when they are fitted, and I've gone for the Grolux to try and maintain the red / blue light going into the tank with the hope it will make the reds & blues of my group of Cardinal Tetra really shine nicely.

What I am now looking for is a pair of reflectors to go with the tubes and I was wondering if anyone knew a decent place to get them. The ones I have currently 'clip' onto the tubes themselves, so I would need something similar, (the metal on the ones I have at the moment has corroded and lost it's shine, and the plastic clips that hold the reflector to the tube have perished from the heat.

Thanks for any pointers in the right direction!


----------



## ashcarter89 (21 Sep 2011)

there is a place on ebay called iquatics which sell some good reflectors , they also sell the metal so that you can replace that bit instead of the whole thing when it gets scrached. i want to get some dd reflectors though as they are gullwing design and will be more effective than the normal curved shaped ones. but cant find anywhere that will sell them.


----------



## Schmill (21 Sep 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Had a look at the tubes there too, but can't quite see what to get as equivalents. I'm guessing it would be a Tropical tube and a 14k tube. Just hoping that the 14k wouldn't be too blue/white?


----------



## Alastair (21 Sep 2011)

The tropical bulbs are a reddish pink, and you may find the 14k bulb to be very White/blue making it look unnatural. When I purchased my luminaire it came with 14k tubes at first and it was just too blur for me.


----------



## Schmill (21 Sep 2011)

Cheers, that was my worry... I don't want to 'overdo' the pink hue, so don't want 2x Tropical lamps, but there also doesn't seem to be anything at iQuatics that they could be paired with in the 8000k area 
Might have to be iQuatics for reflectors, and Lampspecs for the tubes in that case!


----------



## ashcarter89 (22 Sep 2011)

I know ,thats what i was looking for something in that range .Did get two tropicals though because as im running 2 T5's and 2 T8's ill just get 2 daylight T8's to balance it out.


----------



## Schmill (22 Sep 2011)

Yeah, sounds like that will work fine for you then. Unfortunately my hood only takes 2 tubes so I'm a bit stuffed on the that account, will have to be Lampspecs.
Have you actually used the iQuatics reflectors? Just wondering if they are any good as they look like they could be a bit flimsy if they are just rolled plastic?


----------



## thewizardhunter (7 Nov 2011)

ashcarter89 said:
			
		

> there is a place on ebay called iquatics which sell some good reflectors , they also sell the metal so that you can replace that bit instead of the whole thing when it gets scrached. i want to get some dd reflectors though as they are gullwing design and will be more effective than the normal curved shaped ones. but cant find anywhere that will sell them.



If you are after D-D Gullwing reflectors then visit the D-D distributor and email them the size you require. This is their site http://www.theaquariumsolution.com/ I was after some and found on a thread in this forum to email Neil from the mentioned site. Did this and had my gullwings withing the week. Must say they are excellent reflectors.


----------

